# Bowtech Grips



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Pa. Shooter (Jan 31, 2004)

*Grips !!!!!!!!*

Guys and Girls,
You will love Bob's grips, he is a true craftsman !!!!!!!!!!!
His grips are all hand made, you will be a VERY Happy Customer !!!!
He does some of the best work I ever seen. And at a very reasonable price.

Steve in Pa.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Ok check this two tone English walnut Bowtech plate grip. Very intresting dont you think....
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f55/upserman/bowtech022.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f55/upserman/bowtech020.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f55/upserman/bowtech021.jpg

First 30.00 gets it..

Bob
Git-A-Grip


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Send it to me for free and i will get your name out there!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

For those of you that like thin..


















But wait... check out this wild cocobolo grip..

















Bob
Git-A-Grip


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Wild Cocobolo grip is sold....Thanks you are going to LOVE it.


Bob
Git-A-Grip


----------



## bkelley02 (Nov 12, 2006)

Can you make these thicker then stock grips? My uncle is trying to find some for an '07 LH Tribute that is thicker then stock.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Sure can send me a email and we will see what we can do.

Thanks Bob
[email protected]


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Pa. Shooter (Jan 31, 2004)

*Ttt!!!!!!!!!!!*

Good looking wood on these !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEEFDOG (Oct 30, 2006)

WOW!!! I just purchased a set of COCOBOLO wood grips from UPSERMAN and all I can say is BEAUTIFUL!!! The craftsmanship is superb and now my '06 ALLEGIANCE is one sweet looking machine. The original grips that came on the ALLEGIANCE are drab looking but functional, this new grip is classy and much nicer for accuracy. At only $40.00 to your door it's one of the only deals left in the archery world. WAY TO GO UPSERMAN!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

That cocobolo grip looks really nice!!! Let me know if/when you make more! 

Thanks, 
Dee


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Glad you like it Beefdog. Let me know how she shots.

Dees I will see what i can find.That peice was very different than most cocobolo.

Bob

Git-A-Grip


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Coming soon Darton and Russ   

Bob
Git-A-Grip


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

upserman said:


> Coming soon Darton and Russ
> 
> Bob
> Git-A-Grip


Let me know when Ross is ready!!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Will do. Sorry as we all know its Ross lol.

Bob


----------



## bkelley02 (Nov 12, 2006)

upserman said:


> Sure can send me a email and we will see what we can do.
> 
> Thanks Bob
> [email protected]


Lost track of this thread. I'll be talking to him tomorrow and I'll get the information.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Blood trail (Feb 23, 2007)

They look sweet,Before i can buy anything else i need to make some $$$


----------



## bkelley02 (Nov 12, 2006)

upserman said:


> Sure can send me a email and we will see what we can do.
> 
> Thanks Bob
> [email protected]


When you get a chance, please check your email.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

2007 Bowtech Grips...

Cocobolo sure is sweeeeeeettttt..

















Dymondwood 55.00 and all other woods 45.00.

Bob
[email protected]


----------



## bkelley02 (Nov 12, 2006)

I responded to your email a week or so ago. Can you check?

Thanks.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Got you Brain

Bob


----------



## bkelley02 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks. Sorry I was so dense in my first response.:embara:


----------

